# False rumors about the Neos being discontinued



## Guest (Mar 2, 2009)

You may have seen postings on other sites that claim the U22 Neos line has been discontinued. So instead of believing everything I read on the Internet, I called Beretta USA to get it straight from the horses mouth. According to them, the ONLY version they have discontinued are the models with the 7.5" barrel. *ALL OTHER* models are very much still in production.

Happy Plinking!
Scott


----------

